# Ford 1920 front end hydrualics issue



## gdabel (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a ford 1920 with a ford 7108 loader. The front end loader will raise my tractor and then drops slowly to the ground within seconds. I have replaced the front end loader spool valve; hydrualic shop said it was bypassing. The loader cylinders are not leaking externally.
Would the diverter valve (poppet) be the problem or cylinders. I can pick up a max load with thel loader, so I expect my pump to be fine.

Some tractor dealers don't believe the cylinders would bypass and others believe they can bypass and then stabilize. 

Im stumped and tired of spending money.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

You can test the cylinders for leakage. Retract the cylinders all the way, then remove the line at the lower connection of the cylinder and move the control to try to retract the cylinder again. If the cylinder is leaking internally fluid will come out. If the cylinder is okay nothing should come out.


----------

